# ATS: Wenn ein Anruf 65,95 Euro kosten soll



## sascha (22 November 2004)

*ATS: Wenn ein Anruf 65,95 Euro kosten soll*

Ihr Geschäft heißt „Erwachsenenunterhaltung“, ihre Rechnungen flattern in Tausende Briefkästen – und die Verwunderung bei vielen Betroffenen ist groß. Seit zwei Jahren arbeitet die Hamburger Firma ATS mit einem Geschäftsmodell, das viele Fragen aufwirft. Ein Anruf bei der „falschen“ Nummer, schon fordert das Unternehmen zwischen 49 und 65,95 Euro – ohne Dialer, ohne 0190-Nummer. Wie sollten Betroffene reagieren? Dialerschutz.de klärt auf. 

In diesen Tagen mehren sich im Forum von Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de, aber auch bei vielen Verbraucherzentralen wieder die Beschwerden über Rechnungen der ATS. Die Fragen zu dem zumindest ungewöhnlichen „Geschäftsmodell“ des Hamburger Unternehmens wiederholen sich regelmäßig. Wir haben die wichtigsten Fragen und Antworten zusammengefasst: 

*Was ist die ATS? *

Die Firma ATS – Audiovisual Telecom Services GmbH mit Sitz in Hamburg wurde laut Handelsregister am 21. Oktober 2002 gegründet. Im Internet firmiert sie unter einer Postfachadresse, im Handelsregister ist sie unter dem Namen eines Hamburger Rechtsanwalts eingetragen. Nach eigenen Angaben bietet die Firma „Dienstleistungen im Bereich der telefonischen Unterhaltung und deren Abrechnung an“.

Verbraucherzentralen bringen die ATS in direkten Zusammenhang mit einem Unternehmen namens IBC Kommunikationsdienste GmbH. Die IBC, ebenfalls mit Sitz in Hamburg, agierte nach dem gleichen System wie heute die ATS und stand längere Zeit im Visier der Staatsanwaltschaft. Strafrechtlich relevantes Handeln war der Firma dabei aber nicht nachzuweisen. Zum 30. November 2002 stellte die IBC ihre Geschäftstätigkeiten ein. Zeitgleich ging die ATS an den Start. 

Nach einem Bericht der Hamburger Morgenpost vom Juli 2004 - der bisher unwidersprochen blieb - gehört die ATS zu einem dänisch-spanischen Firmengeflecht, das unter dem Namen „Skandinavien-Connection“ bekannt wurde. Diese versuche mit immer neuen Tricks und neuen Firmen, arglose Verbraucher um ihr Geld zu bringen. Zu diesem Geflecht gehörten demnach auch die Firmen D-SMS, Persolvo Inkasso, HFM, Digital Web Media Limited und HAS. Letztere wurden durch die so genannten Hanseaten-Dialer bekannt. Auch hier wurden Rechnungen für angeblich abgeschlossene Erotik-Abonnements verschickt. Der Vertragsabschluss sollte dabei über Dialer-Einwahlen auf ganz normale Festnetznummern erfolgen. Bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg ist in diesem Fall seit mehreren Monaten ein Ermittlungsverfahren anhängig. 

*Wie arbeitet die ATS? *

Die ATS wirbt nach eigenen Angaben in Zeitungen, Teletext und im Fernsehen für erotische Dienstleistungen über Telefon. Im Zentrum stehen dabei ganz normale Hamburger Telefonnummern (Vorwahl 040). Sobald auf diese Nummer ein Anruf erfolgt, findet die ATS den Anschlussinhaber heraus und sendet ihm eine Rechnung, in der Regel über 65,95 Euro. Die Argumentation der Firma: Mit dem Anruf auf die Hamburger Nummer habe man ein 30-Tage-Abonnement für den Zugang zu telefonischen Erotik-Dienstleistungen abgeschlossen. Ein Rücktrittsrecht schließt die ATS dabei aus: „Nachdem die Servicedienstleistung einmal in Anspruch genommen wurde, ist die 30-Tage-Pauschale aktiviert worden und somit kann folglich kein Rückgabe –und Rücktrittsrecht mehr gewährt werden.“ 

*Wie kommt die ATS an die Adressen für den Rechnungsversand?*

Bei ISDN-Telefonen wird die Rufnummer in der Regel automatisch übertragen. Grundsätzlich können Telefonnummern in solchen Fällen über eine Rückwärtssuche zum Anschlussinhaber und dessen Anschrift rückverfolgt werden. Die ATS selbst erklärt, dass ihre Mitarbeiter die nach dem Anruf bei ihnen gespeicherte Nummer anrufen: „Es wird die Rechnungsanschrift des Kunden aufgenommen, um ihm die gesonderte Rechnung mitsamt des Einzelverbindungsnachweises zukommen zu lassen.“ 

*Was passiert, wenn die Rechnung nicht gezahlt wird? *

Betroffene berichten übereinstimmend, dass die ATS bei Nichtbezahlung der Rechnung kurze Zeit später ein Mahnschreiben verschickt. Erfolgt auch dann noch keine Begleichung, kommt das nächste Schreiben von einer Inkassofirma. Bekannt sind in diesem Zusammenhang zwei Unternehmen, die Interfina in Mannheim und eine Firma namens Delta Forderungs Service OHG mit Sitz in Friedberg. Bislang ist kein einziger Fall bekannt, bei dem eine dieser Firmen versucht hätte, ihre Forderungen auch gerichtlich durchzusetzen. ATS lässt unseren Beobachtungen zufolge auch regelmässig von minderjährigen Betroffenen ab, wenn eine - geforderte- Kopie des Personalausweises vorgelegt wird. Einen Anspruch auf Vorlage hat die Firma wohl nicht, in derartigen Fällen kürzt es aber lästige Auseinandersetzungen ab. 

*Was sagen Kritiker zu diesem Geschäftsmodell? *

Die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg findet klare Worte zu diesem Geschäftsmodell: „Nur durch das Abhören von Tonbandstimmen werden keine wirksamen Verträge über Telefonsex geschlossen, d.h. die von ATS geforderte Pauschale in Höhe von 65,95 Euro wird zu Unrecht gefordert! Rechnungsempfänger sollten sich auch durch Zahlungserinnerungen oder die Androhung gerichtlicher Schritte nicht einschüchtern lassen“, heißt es wörtlich auf der Webseite der Verbraucherschützer. 

*Wo ist die rechtliche Problematik dieses Geschäftsmodells? *

Juristen im gemeinsamen Forum von Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de bringen die Problematik so auf den Punkt: „Zu jedem Vertrag gehören zwei Vertragsparteien. Ist vorliegend die Verbraucherseite nicht klar, muss die Unternehmerseite eben herausfinden, wer der Vertragspartner ist. Das hat überhaupt nichts damit zu tun, wem eine Rechnung geschickt wird. Hat der Rechnungsempfänger keinen Vertrag geschlossen, entfaltet die Rechnung keine Wirkung. Hat er (auch über das Telefon) einen wirksamen Vertrag geschlossen, muss er bei Erfüllung durch die Gegenseite auch zahlen. Ein Rückschluss allerdings, dass der Telefonanschlussinhaber automatisch der Vertragspartner eines über diesen Anschluss geschlossenen Vertrags sei, ist so nicht zulässig. Immerhin können von einem Anschluss grundsätzlich diverse Personen z.B. bei Quelle, Telekom, Pizzadienst etc. bestellen - der Anschlussinhaber haftet für solche Telefonate nicht." 

*Ich habe eine Rechnung von der ATS bekommen, obwohl ich keine Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen habe, oder nehmen wollte. Was soll ich tun? *

Auch hier hat die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg einen klaren Ratschlag: „Rechnungsempfänger sollten sich auch durch Zahlungserinnerungen oder die Androhung gerichtlicher Schritte nicht einschüchtern lassen. Vorsicht ist erst dann geboten, wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid offiziell vom Amtsgericht per Zustellungsurkunde übergeben wird. Der Adressat muss den Empfang quittieren und kann innerhalb von 14 Tagen "Widerspruch" einlegen.“ 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=210

cu,

Sascha


----------



## A John (23 November 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist die rechtliche Problematik dieses Geschäftsmodells?


Das eigentliche Problem ist unser überbürokratisierter- und bis zur Handlungsunfähigkeit verkomplizierter "Rechtsstaat".
Die Abzockmaschen und ihre Abläufe unterscheiden sich oft nur in Nuancen. Eine kurze Recherche genügt meist um festzustellen, zu welcher Connection die jeweils agierende Firma gehört.

Jedem halbwegs begabten Rechtsverdreher gelingt es mühelos, rechtskräftige Verurteilungen durch formale Tricks und Winkelzüge 8-10 Jahre und länger hinauszuzögern.
Gelingt das ausnahmsweise mal nicht, ist die Firma halt verbrannt und die Nächste übernimmt deren Part. Alles wie gehabt.
Auf diese Weise wird der Rechtsstaat der Lächerlichkeit preisgegeben und die Gerichtssäle zum Kasperletheater degradiert, in denen Opfer und Richter nach Belieben vorgeführt werden.

In fast jeder TV-Magazin-Sendung wird über solche Fälle berichtet. (So auch heute bei "Fakt" zum Thema Gewinnspiele.).
In der Folge dämmert immer mehr Leuten, das ihr Vertrauen in den sog. "Rechtsstaat" ungerechtfertigt ist
Je nach Mentalität wird bezahlt, (aus Angst, Unwissenheit oder um Ruhe zu haben) oder gemauert, (dickes Fell, volle Kriegskasse oder eh nix zu holen).

Unter dieser verkorksten Rechtssituation leiden aber auch zunehmend ehrliche Geschäftsleute, die jahrelang ihrem Geld nachrennen. Nicht nur weil Schuldner nichts haben, sondern immer öfter, weil diese den Instanzenweg zur "Kreditverlängerung" missbrauchen.

Gruss A. John


----------

